# Free pattern links



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are some more links :

http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-168410.pdf
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-166653.pdf (age 2-10)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-166563.pdf (age 2-14)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-29211.pdf
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-29210.pdf (girl ages 5-12)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-29214.pdf (girls ages 3-10)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-30780.pdf (ladies)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-153340.pdf (ladies s-l)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-153344.pdf (ladies)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-164528.pdf (girls sideways ages 2-14)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-166561.pdf (bpys 2-14)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-168368.pdf (ladies round-edge cardi)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-169133.pdf (ladies cabled cardi)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-169139.pdf (ladies poncho)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-184414.pdf (ladies sweater sizes xs - xl)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-187789.pdf (cardigan and hat ages 1-4)
http://knittingfever.com/wp-content/kfi_system_files/free-patterns/KFI_free_pattern-187784.pdf (short sleeve cardigan age 1-4)
http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_Rovingweb8_kn_cardigan.en_US.pdf (shawl collar Cardigan To Knit sizes xs to xl)
https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/BERNAT-SOFTEEBABYCOLORS-K-QuickStitchCardigan-WEB-EN.pdf (ages 3 months and 6 months)
https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-B-SCHNK-KidsJacket.pdf (kids jacket ages 4-10)

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice patterns thank you


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

You are an angel, haven't looked at them yet as I have only just received the newsletter. How do you find them all?

Sue


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you ! Lovely patterns


----------



## Epoxymama (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for the patterns.they are beautiful.I have done some of your patterns but don't know how to send the pictures from my IPhone .Thanks again.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! What a lot of links! I'll have to come back this evening (after spending the day with my 4 1/2 yr. old grandson) and look at all of them. Thanks so much for sharing this much information, makes my day a lot happier!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much Diane D. for the patterns. I especially appreciate the fact that you have written in what type,size etc. for the patterns.
So many times I`ve downloaded patterns only to find that they`re for babies(I don`t have one or know one) and sometimes for accessories which I don`t wear.These are always lovely patterns but not what I`m looking for. Therefore..it`s nice to see that you`ve let us know what the patterns are for before we download each and every one. Thanks again.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Some nice patterns here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

A nice present on Monday morning!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

That is a lot of links. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

susieq1948 said:


> You are an angel, haven't looked at them yet as I have only just received the newsletter. How do you find them all?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

I get an email with a list of all free patterns and some i just stumble upon.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

bonnielart12 said:


> A nice present on Monday morning!


 :sm02:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks . really like the poncho...


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for the links Diane..I love that there is the varied Age range .. :sm24:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks. I love the poncho.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

its only a pleasure..


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you Diane!
I think it's lovely that you take the time to do this for us all x


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Batorichka said:


> Thank you Diane!
> I think it's lovely that you take the time to do this for us all x


You most welcome.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for all the lovely patterns.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you for all the lovely patterns.


You welcome...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some lovely ones there, thank you for the links.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

You outdid yourself. Those are very nice patterns. Thank you so much for taking the time to share. That was very thoughtful.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting these free patterns. I saved a few for future projects.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your pattern posts because they download directly to my tablet then I can look at them and save those I like to my dropbox account I save many but will never have time to make them all. Thanks


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns and for taking the time to categorize them. Let me zoom in on the ones I might use.

Maureen


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice, thanks????


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

you always post the best patterns! thank you so much


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Diane thank you so very much!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!!! wow!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Great list of projects. You are the best!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the links


----------



## Skatermom (Aug 7, 2012)

So not fair Diane D!!! I'm trying to cull out my patterns - not add to them! :sm09:


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Some really nice patterns, thanks so much.


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW Thanks and I will pass them on to the ladies in our church group


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Diane for the links and sizes. I did print out a couple of them and will save the others. No babies to knit for until the next generation gets married and starts on their families so I knit for the older grandchildren and myself.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you. Will enjoy looking and hope have time to knit some.


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing. I just finished making some American girl doll clothes for my 3 granddaughters, and I find myself antsy to start a new project. My next goal is to make each of them a cardigan...hopefully striped ones to use up some of my stash! Maybe I'll get lucky and find one amongst some of them website!


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Oops! Should have proofread before sending the above message. Make that " those websites" at the end of that message!!!


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Oops! Should have proofread before sending the above message. Make that " those websites" at the end of that message!!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the links Diane. Lovely patterns :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Diane, some nice ones


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much haven't look yet but will, Does anybody have a knitted slouch hat pattern. ? In cal on vacation my daughter is moving here withe with her three kids. Will miss them My other day has been here 28 yrs Thank you all haven't knitted in a while miss it


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!

Here is the link to the website with even more patterns. http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post these links for all of us to enjoy!????


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I downloaded 2 of the ladies patterns. Thanks for the list.


----------



## LisaRWaterman (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks alot nice patterns


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

A real treasure trove of beautiful patterns!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great links, thanks so much!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the links.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I saved all those ladies' patterns. I know now, I will knit some of them. Thank you very much.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thank you very much for alll these links 

i were wondering do u have any links for girls and boys cardigans but in crochet as im fairly new at this and i have dyslexia so it takes me a long while to catch on to something


but im loving being on here


angela


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW Thanks


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern links! I have already saved 6 of them.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Diane. That was a great find.


----------

